# How to Photograph the Solar Eclipse



## KmH (Jul 4, 2017)

There is very good information in the _August issue_ of _Sky & Telescope_ magazine.
Advanced planning • Warnings/Ground Rules • Close-up photos • Medium field photos
Using a smartphone • Video • Composite eclipse sequence • Exposure bracketing 

Basically, if you've never seen totality with your naked eye - don't miss it trying to figure out how to make photos during the brief time of totality. Totality at it's maximum is only 161 seconds and that's only in a narrow strip in Missouri, a small part of the southern tip of Illinois, and part of Eastern Kentucky. Best places to view


----------



## idcanyon (Jul 5, 2017)

Amen! I've got a 1350mm telescope on a tracking mount for close ups, and a 500mm piggybacked for long exposure corona shots with two different cameras. I have solar filters for both so I can shoot the partial and then just pop the filters off for the main event. Its all ready to go, except for needing a final rehearsal.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 5, 2017)

DANG I am such a nerd but I flying to a location with my wife/kids to see this- SO excited.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm going to just watch it. No pix at all.  Maybe I'll shoot the 2024 eclipse.


----------



## frog7055 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post links.*


----------



## yamaha pat (Aug 12, 2017)

I will be in Salem Or. visiting my brother for the eclipse. Hopefully will get some pics of it but I couldn't find the correct filter so I'm going to micky mouse it with a welding lens.


----------



## Bob Peters 61 (Aug 16, 2017)

Something to be said for the "Don't try if you haven't already," school of thought in this case, but I've been craving this sight since I was a little boy and now I'm 55.  I can still see it with my camera on a tripod and as I move my aim on it and I want some negatives to remember it by.   If I don't try this time, how else can I have any mistakes to learn from in my second chance in my life in 2024?

This time, I can stay at home and shoot from my yard.  The next is a long day's car drive away.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2017)

I hear ya.
My drive, one way, could be as short as 3 hours or twice that long if I have to get out from under clouds.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2017)

I'll be in the parking lot of my office.


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm sure I'd be able to make a better job of this one than the last total eclipse I photographed back in '99, having traveled to Belgium for it.
Unfortunately this one's a 8 hour flight away so I'll have to make do with very limited coverage IF we have clear skies to see it at all. (Recent form puts that around a 20% chance at best).


----------



## Peeb (Aug 17, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I'm going to just watch it. No pix at all.  Maybe I'll shoot the 2024 eclipse.


Ha ha- I'll be proud of you if live up to that! 

OTOH- I  plan on melting several SD cards, weather permitting!


----------



## yamaha pat (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been practicing with a welding lens taped to my camera.


----------

